# ID Lenny! ( A random weird looking frog that my neighbors named... he looks weird!)



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

Those yellow legs sure do creep me out... 

Any thoughts?


Edit: What is he? I don't want to let him go quite yet... but I guess he needs his own food!

Edit (again): I still want to know what he is even if I let him go, he is catching flies right now, I am sure tomorrow I can still find him...


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Look's like a grey tree frog. It could be either Hyla versicolor or H. chrysoscelis, they both look very similar, but their calls are slightly different. 
Bryan


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Location?....


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

Illinois not to far from Pete's house.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Any more specifics on Lenny, ie size, habit ect. I would agree that it could be a grey tree frog


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

ggazonas said:


> Any more specifics on Lenny, ie size, habit ect. I would agree that it could be a grey tree frog


About two inches, not very vocal, very curious and likes to use his hands to grab things.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

looks like a grey to me


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Definitely a Gray Tree Frog, but what species is a toss up. Illinois is in the mixing zone for H. versicolor and H. chrysoscelis. If where you are is like Michigan, I'd guess versicolor, but it's impossible to tell without getting a call (versicolor will have a slow melodious trill and chysoscelis will have a rapid, raspy trill, but they're both temperature dependent) or erythrocyte measurements.


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Gray Tree Frog {Hyla versicolor}

Frog Pic
Gray tree frog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Leg Pic
File:Hyla chrysoscelisPCCA20060405-2996B.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nate (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone, he is defiantly a versicolor, his call isn't raspy... I heard him calling while he was hunting for the annoying mosquitos. Right now he is hunting somewhere in my yard... hopefully he lives a good life!


----------

